#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  >  Πιστοποιημένος ΚΝΧ Advanced Partner, το ΚΝΧ χωρίς μυστικά…

## KNX Training

Η ανταλλαγή απόψεων, ιδεών και εμπειριών ήταν μόνο ένα μέρος και του *3ου ΚΝΧ Advanced Course* που έγινε στην Ελλάδα, στην Αθήνα από τις 7 έως τις 10 Μαρτίου.

Παράλληλα της απαιτητικής  θεματολογίας του σεμιναρίου, το ενδιαφέρον επικεντρώθηκε και στις δυνατότητες του ΚΝΧ να επικοινωνεί με άλλα συστήματα κυρίως λόγω των ολοένα και περισσότερων κατάλληλων συσκευών για System Integration που είναι διαθέσιμες στην παγκόσμια αγορά και μάλιστα  σε ελκυστικές τιμές.

Διαβάστε περισσότερα και δείτε φωτογραφίες κάνοντας κλικ εδώ.

----------

